
Longest C++ Variable Declaration - DavidVoid
https://shaharmike.com/cpp/longest-var-decl/
======
Someone
_”Must not declare new structs / classes / unions / functions / methods;”_

That doesn’t mention _enums_ yet. It should, or one could do

    
    
      enum{a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h} foo;
    

for arbitrary complex enums.

Also, to use _typeid_ , you need to to #include _< typeinfo>_. If that’s
allowed, I think #including another system header instead should be, too. That
header could declare some template or struct that gains you more than
_typeid_.

